# Touring wheel build -- which hubs and...



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all. I'm planning a month long ride and I'm new to touring, so I thought I'd run my plan by y'all and see if there's something I'm overlooking.

The frame's a tange lugged steel Novara Corsa, early type hybrid. Uses 700c wheels but mountain hubs.
I've got a new set of WTB paradigm 32-hole hubs that I was considering lacing to some Rhynolite 700c rims. I also have the original, barely ridden Araya 36-hole/Exage hubbed wheels. I know that the WTB hubs are tough but only 32 hole, while the exage are more servicable and are 36 hole, but with a much smaller flange.

The question is: Which would be stronger for loaded touring applications: a 32-hole Rhynolite or a 36 hole Araya/Exage combo? Never having toured before, would it be foolish to use these old Araya wheels for such a trip, or am I asking for a AAA call? Does the servicability of the Exage matter much if I'm not leaving the states (this time)?

Thanks for any insights, stories or suggested alternatives are welcome.

Josh


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'd go with the 36-hole set...*

...not knowing what your weight is, how much you're planning on carrying, what conditions you'll be riding in or what sort of service life the Exage hubs had; I figure when I'm a long way from home, I want to err on the side of strength, and four extra spokes won't add much weight in the overall scheme of things. Exage was not just for hybrids; a lot of late '80s/early '90s touring bikes had Exage. My oldest bike has a 500CX group with thousands of miles on it, and it is all in great shape.

If you're worried about the hub, take the wheel to your LBS and have it serviced; I just had a hub done for about $20.


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> ...not knowing what your weight is, how much you're planning on carrying, what conditions you'll be riding in or what sort of service life the Exage hubs had; I figure when I'm a long way from home, I want to err on the side of strength, and four extra spokes won't add much weight in the overall scheme of things. Exage was not just for hybrids; a lot of late '80s/early '90s touring bikes had Exage. My oldest bike has a 500CX group with thousands of miles on it, and it is all in great shape.
> 
> If you're worried about the hub, take the wheel to your LBS and have it serviced; I just had a hub done for about $20.


Hey Walrus. The total packed weight (minus the bike weight (25lbs), will be between 210-220 lbs (I'm around 175). Been reading up on the Exage stuff, and seems like Shimano went with a numbering range between ex200 - ex500 or something similar. I just serviced the front hub and there weren't any pits. The grease was the original, as it wasn't ridden too much -- I think the miles I put on it (& the original grease) in the last year are the majority. Still need to check out the rear. The weight of the extra spokes isn't really a concern; I was more concerned about the integrity of a factory, somewhat low-end wheelset.

So the exage hubs, if in good shape, should be fine for this application? And, the concern for wheel strength should be more focused on the wheel's edge, i.e. higher spoke count? These Araya wheels were the factory originals, so I don't think the spokes and build aren't anything fancy. But the consensus seems to be that if the original wheels/hubs are in good shape with good tension, they should do just fine.

Thanks much Walrus.
Josh


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Salsa rims*

If you haven't already bought the rhino lite rims, take a look at the Salsa Delgado rims. I just got a pair to build up a set of commuting wheels and they are incredible. The rims come in 32 or 36 hole and are basically a 700c mountain bike rim. The are wider than a open pro but narrower than alot of MTB rims. Whatever you have planned for the WTB hubs, you might consider these rims.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Just curious--which Araya rims are those?*

If they're touring rims (TX-nnn series), then I'd continue to stand by that selection. If they're road rims, I'd skip 'em and build the WTB/Rhynolite set with burly spokes and brass nipples. As for factory wheels, my elderly Novara Randonee has Araya touring rims with STX-RC hubs (talk about your "low-end" stuff), and they've only needed trueing twice in 15 years; heavy and unglamorous, but they've always gotten me there and back.


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> If they're touring rims (TX-nnn series), then I'd continue to stand by that selection. If they're road rims, I'd skip 'em and build the WTB/Rhynolite set with burly spokes and brass nipples. As for factory wheels, my elderly Novara Randonee has Araya touring rims with STX-RC hubs (talk about your "low-end" stuff), and they've only needed trueing twice in 15 years; heavy and unglamorous, but they've always gotten me there and back.



The just say "Araya 700c Japan" & I don't see any other markings. They're plain, box shaped rims with no eyelets. The bike had an SG200s rear derailer and some old school double thumb rapid fires. Seems like a very competent frame surrounded by mediocre parts. I've seen very similar rims on late 70's 27" wheeled bikes. The spokes look awfully long & spindly reaching between these little hubs and the scrawny little nipples at the rim. This is why I'm considering a wheel build with larger flanged hubs.


----------

